# AF more or less painful after birth?



## bfw0729 (Jun 7, 2008)

After the birth of my twins (one was born vaginally and the second one by csection) my cycles were almost pain-free and short (3 days), VERY different than before having kids. I used to have very painful cycles.

After my hbac, my cycles returned to being VERY painful, but now lasting longer than ever, about 5-6 days. I don't know if it's related to my scar or multiple pregnancies.

Strange thing is I did have lots of abdominal soreness following my vbac homebirth. I felt like I birthed her through my belly, very strange. This feeling lasted about 2-3 months. Mostly noticed it when I moved around in bed while lying down or coughing.

I'm pregnant again and have some concerns about my scar.

What are your experiences like with your cycles following birth?


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

After my first child- my cycles were shorter and lighter, after my second, my cycles were MUCH heavier and more cramps- I haven't gotten my cycle again since my 3rd was born. I expect my cycles to stay pretty heavy though- its like my body is funneling more blood there incase I get pregnant- yk? All 3 births were vaginal singles, btw.

Did you see the article in the newest Mothering about Mayan Uterine massage? Its about how your uterus can actually get out of place and cause problems like cramps and you can do this massage technique to help fix it. I think you would find it interesting.

Peace,


----------



## desertgirl01 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've only had once af since the baby was born, and it was way worse (heavier and longer flow, with cramps) than before pregnancy. Waiting for af #2, and hope it gets better from here. Prior, I had what I would consider wonderful periods--short, low flow, and no pain!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I've always had long periods with heavy flow... maybe a bit heavier after DD but not drastically so because, like I said, I started out pretty darn heavy to begin with.

But my cramps were much, much milder after pregnancy. I wonder if part of that is because I have a retroverted uterus, and perhaps when it shifted back into position it was just a little bit different, so I didn't get the back pain I had pre-baby. No clue, but I appreciate it!


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

The cramps are lighter (much lighter. Killer as a teenager.) My flow is pretty similar.


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

More, much more - but shorter.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My flow got lighter... and actually I had HORRIBLE cramps until I discovered the Diva Cup (or moon cup or any other menstrual cup, this isnt an advertisement for the brand, I promise! just what I use)

I almost never get cramps now since using it.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

The intensity and length of my bleeding has stayed about the same. However, my entire cycle went from 44 days down to 34 days. Also, I now have a very long luteal phase (18 days), I have no idea why..


----------



## zebrachick83 (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I've been bfing our baby, my cycles have been 10 days long...for real. But, no cramping at all. After each of my babies, my cramps and discomfort has gotten better. But the emotional side of it all has gotten way worse....


----------



## sioleabha (Jun 9, 2006)

I have never had menstrual cramping, but after my fifth child I noticed that my period was longer and much heavier. Before I had kids, my periods were so light and short that they were really only like two days of an actual period with just spotting after that. My first period after he was born (about the time he turned 1) was so heavy that I was really worried. It was *almost* heavy enough to call the doctor, according to all the websites I read. After that I had to use the "super" tampons for a week every time.


----------

